# Hobbytalk Modeling competition suggestions...



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

As noted this morning in the Model Murdering thread... A modeling competition might prove useful as a medium to get us geared up for the winter season and provide a distraction from the fiasco occurring in the general discussion forum. 

This contest will be structured like the ones that the die cast guys do from time to time. Prizes will be determined later, with the winners being chosen with a poll. The first step in this contest is to choose a theme. Suggestions should be made here. Please put all suggestions in one post, so think about your choices before posting them up. 

We can go with a general theme, a body specific theme, or a genre theme. Completed projects are not allowed. If you have a project sitting on your back burner that is nowhere near finished that is admissible (and might provide the catalyst to get it done), provided it fits into the chosen rules.

Theme suggestions can be anything from rust buckets to slammed to drag car to wreckers... etc. 

Other themes can be tilt hoods, body conversions (like making convertibles, or my favorite wagons. 

We can also all start from a common starting point, like a Lead Sled, or a Dash Road Runner (Dash just released these in kit form, and are available from Tom Stumpf at a reasonable price), or maybe a Willys body. I'm just throwing random ideas out here.

Winter is approaching fast, and this might put us all in a better mood, so put on your thinking caps, and lets come up with some cool ideas for this contest!! Don't be shy!!! Get some ideas on here!!!:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

This could make for a nice chat conversation, we could discuss.
1. car type? should it be exclusive to tycos/4 gear/tjet/lifelike only/other

2. type of theme. maybe 50's/60's or maybe a newer than 80's.

3. (my favorite) DOLLAR BOX, do something with one of them dollar box cars, I can supply a bunch if needed. Must be before and after pictures. huh huh huh, sounds cool.

4. ect, ect,ect.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds Cool to me. I will throw out Fairgrounds Stockers for a suggestion on theme. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sounds like a good idea. How about off the wall drag cars?

Dave


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

As I stated in the MM thread, I have been thinking about doing a modeling contest. Theme and such to be determined. I was thinking along the lines of everyone taking he same body and turnin it into a custom of their choice. Say, ummmm, like everyone start with a Shadow and whack away!!! Everybody has a least one Shadow!! Just a thought.  pig


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds good to me!!! I would join in on this..


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

What could I do with the shadow I have, only the shadow knows. I like that idea.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I third the Shadow base


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You know, I was thinking the same thing...
I guess you could put a blower on a Shadow, don't know that I've ever seen one???  RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

You mean the *ultra rare & hard to find* black shadow? Oh the humanity!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Or Tyco Corvettes . . . there seem to be about 3 million in circulation


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The shadow thing does sound cool.

_Roughly 20k of the 40k slot car listing on eBay are Tyco Corvettes_


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lype Motorsport said:


> You mean the *ultra rare & hard to find* black shadow? Oh the humanity!


Bob zilla used to sell them in 1/4 ziplocs....lol


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wait a minute I don't have any extra shadows bodies!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

DOn't worry Hitt. I can send ya a bag of them!!  :freak: pig


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I could cast some dirt late models. They would have to be my new bodystyle bodies. I would just look forward to what more talented people could do with a body I made.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While a Shadow build off might prove interesting, I think it'll prove difficult to come up with novel uses for them (other than door stops). Funny joke, guys! :lol:

My suggestions would be: 

1. Wrecker/tow truck/transporter type vehicle.
2. The build can require something scratch built on it.
3. Any chassis. This isn't an exchange, so everyone can feel comfortable with their build. What you create is for you, so put some effort into it!!

The reasoning for suggestion #1 will revive the "Show us your transporter/towing vehicle" thread. It really didn't get the attention it deserves. 

Suggestion #2 Will get our creative juices flowing, and will inspire us to do something new. You racer types can always use some rolling scenery for your tables.

Suggestion #3 will allow me to easily light my project, but this suggestion has more than one plus. A few of us prefer to work on T Jets only. I'd love to see Nuther Dave involved in this contest, and I'm sure there are a few others who feel this way. I don't want to alienate the TYCO guys either. Use what you like and feel comfortable with.

My entry will be the grand prize, so some lucky person will be getting one of my light up vehicles. My entry will also be excluded from the vote.

A special thank you to Black Oxx for sending me a T Jet chassis in my get well soon box! It gives me a chassis for this contest, so I'll only have to give up one chassis for the Xmas swap coming up. Yes, I will be in it, so get the ball rolling on that Ed (sethanddaddy)!!!

Come on guys. Use your imagination!!! Shadows!!!! Jeez!!:tongue:

By the way, the time frame for this contest will be hashed out in chat, hopefully tonight. I felt like crap last night and was in bed at 8:30, and woke up 7 times! My right shoulder felt like it had a spike going through the socket, and even doubling up my pain meds didn't touch it.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me SlotCarMan, count me in. Looking foreward to chat tonight for more details! I have to say the Shadow concept had my mind working overtime.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to try making chat, but I can't stay too late. I have to be up early tomorrow to drive the kids around on their paper routes. Last night was awful. I was in bed at 8:30 because I felt like doo doo, and I woke up about 7 times because of a major ceaseless pain in my upper back and right shoulder (which felt like there was a spike going through it). 

Come on guys.. I highly doubt you wanted Shadows... Throw some ideas out here!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wrecker trumps shadow


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Really?? A wrecker?? Now I gotta go and buy some stuff ........... that's bad.  pig


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

I like the truck idea as you can build a lot of different utility vehicles off the basic cab and chassis.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Either a truck or shadow. One with imagination can do a lot of things with a shadow!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's true Larry.. Look at what the groundhog does with his!!! :tongue::lol:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

I personally love the wrecker idea!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I love the transporter idea. I actually started one a couple of days ago that I think will be unique . When I am done I will be casting it as well.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

So I could make a Transporter with a Shadow on the back of it? 

A car on the Transporter or wrecker wouldn't be judged right?

Or what if you made a transporter for a specific car/truck/boat/etc.? 
I just like to make things complicated. Doh

Bob...I'm a Hooters Transporter maker kinda guy...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The poll will be up some time tomorrow B...Z I'll put all the suggestions there, and you guys can have at it. If there's really high numbers in 2 different themes, I might split the competition into 2 groups, or if some desire, they can work on both. 

The contest duration wasn't discussed at all in chat, and I'm really not ready to get started on anything just yet myself. What I will do is field suggestions in the poll thread in regards to the ending date. I don't want to make people rush it, and I don't want to interfere with the Christmas exchange should it happen this year. Maybe have it end with the contestant voting in mid to late January? I don't know. I don't want anyone to have to rush through it, nor do I want it dragging out for months either. 

Keep in mind folks, the car you build for this contest stays yours. This isn't a swap or exchange. Hopefully the decision made is what you like!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You can always make a truck or a transporter out of a Shadow.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Keep in mind folks, the car you build for this contest stays yours. This isn't a swap or exchange. Hopefully the decision made is what you like!


This Quote above maybe the answer. Lets make it like the exchange. Any custom you wish, Chassis or Body or both. And we poll the winner at the end.
SJJ


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You can always make a truck or a transporter out of a Shadow.


Ya, streamliner truck!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

sidejobjon said:


> This Quote above maybe the answer. Lets make it like the exchange. Any custom you wish, Chassis or Body or both. And we poll the winner at the end.
> SJJ


this sounds good to me .


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Okay.. No poll needed. Chappy2 has stepped up to the plate and offered up a brass chassis build as a prize too!!! This makes things much easier!! This building competition is going to be split into two groups, making it simple, fun and can include just about everyone who likes building and customizing!!

Build number one will be any type of towing vehicle, be it wrecker, flat bed or roll off/ramp truck, as long as it hauls a car. Any chassis the builder feels comfortable with is fine. I want it to be easy for the pancake types, as well as the in lines types to join in. The only limitation is it must be H0 scale, and you can only enter once for each build. 

The flip side of this contest is for a race car. Any race car will do, as will any chassis. It can be a short track dirt or pavement, Indy type, drag car, or Nascar / USAC. Again, this build is your car, and stays with you. The only limitation is it must be H0, and you may only enter once for each build.

Please remember, what you build is yours. No issues with putting 100% effort into your build(s) because what you build stays with you!! Putting 100% effort into your build(s) means you have a better chance of winning one of the grand prizes. You can compete in one, or both. That choice is yours. The only caveat is you can only win one prize. Should the same person happen to win both contests, the winner will get to choose one of the two prizes, and the next in line voting-wise will win the other. In the unlikely event that there is no clear runner up, the 2nd place contenders will have to face a second vote. In a way though, everybody is a winner, because your creation stays with you for your use and enjoyment, along with that great feeling of accomplishment that comes along with it. 

Because I don't want you guys rushing things, and the possibility of the Christmas Exchange going on, I'm setting the due date for these builds for Friday, January 31st. This gives everyone (even Mr. Goopy) plenty of time to plan a build or two, and bring it to fruition, while leaving ample time to get your Christmas Exchange car done. I mean, we're talking like 17 weeks to get your project(s) built, painted and decorated. 

Most importantly.... Take your time, and have fun!!! As Hilltop says... "Plan your work, and work your plan. There's plenty of time to do this! 

And again, a special thanks to chappy2 for his donation!! This simplified the whole thing for me, and opens up the contest to just about everyone who customizes!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

does this mean no pole dance?


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I like this idea solves all problems as what to build and opens competition to
everyone. Build what you are strong at and let the chips fall 
where they fall. Should be an interesting and fair contest for all

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

As Slotcarman/Joe stated the Theme/Rules.... I'M IN ! For at least one, if not both builds....they will go together- hopefully


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe that sounds great im in,and thankyou Chappy2.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How about any truck? From El Camino to semis, a lot of customizing could be done.
hojoe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you Robert Kinney "CHAPPY". Thats a Great Prize.
SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm. Any truck opens up a can o worms... What do you think guys? Shall we open up the wrecker/tow truck/flatbed/wedge/roll off to include any truck from El Camino to big rig? That's a pretty wide range of subjects! Post up your thoughts please!! 

Also, everyone please keep in mind that this contest is for new builds. Existing builds do not count!! A bunch of parts not yet assembled on the back burner are considered new. Something fresh out of the spray booth is not.


----------

